# what a STEAL craigslist



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

just found this searching craigslist. http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/1557136390.html


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

DANG thats a deal


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup just sent the Note cuz they didn't have contact info, I doubt yes selling it, how do you rember picures but forget contact info


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

too good to be true


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup...............,.......


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

A friend sent me a link for a S250 with 50hr on it. Her husband passed away and left her in allot of debt so thats why she was selling it. 1st of why $4500 way too cheap and no believable.

The info the scam artist sent was pretty convincing how the money would be held in escrow and they would send it to Toronto for him to view and if he didn't like it he could send it back in a pre paid envelope. LOL.. Actually sending it back would have been free they said no problem. 

It was a craiglslist add but they kept mentioning Ebay. He was 99% sure it wasn't a scam. He didn't want to believe me.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

here is the gig, you contact them via email, they ask you to conduct the transaction through ebay, you send money, no equipment. this gag has been going on for some time, always wondered why they choose such low numbers, but i bet they are keeping the numbers low so that if they get caught it is a less severe criminal charge


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

buckwheat_la;998425 said:


> here is the gig, you contact them via email, they ask you to conduct the transaction through ebay, you send money, no equipment. this gag has been going on for some time, always wondered why they choose such low numbers, but i bet they are keeping the numbers low so that if they get caught it is a less severe criminal charge


I think they keep the numbers low just to attract the hooplehead's. The amounts they are taking is still a felony.
You would not believe how many people actually fall for this kind of scam.
Robert


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

There was a guy on Intervention last week he lost all his money to the Nigerians thinking he was going to get 18.5million one day.

The wife went to the cops for help and they laughed at her and said basically if hes dumb enough there is nothing we can do.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

If someone scamed me like that then they would want to park all there vehicles in a lcked garage and hide because mr. Wrench would meet mrs. Car and jar tear her apart. Starting with the drive shaft. Mr. Assyedline torch might meet it too


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

All that happen to me on CL with a 2006 Jeep with only 25,000miles. 3500 bucks. He wanted to go thur Ebay and all that. Rightaway i knew it was a scam. Plus he would not call me or give me his phone number.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

happens all the time on kijiji, i make good fun, and tell them i am an officer with a international crime watch syndicate, or that i am hiring a computer hacker to find me a address for them, and not to worry, i well have him "taken care of" real soon, i figure, they lie, what are they going to do, go to the cops, let them


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We have had people come into my computer store with print outs of things and say... "is there any way you can help me with ebay?" we see what they are looking at and when we try to explain to them its a scam they cant beleive it. 

We have also had a load of people get a fake antivirus program, that gets them to pay $65 to some nigerian bank account number and then the virus goes away and comes back a few days/weeks later. 

Thats a scam for sure. I have seen them closer to actaul value before and emiled only to get the reply of "my husband and i split ect ect, send your money thru"

And if you ask for more pictures it gets even funnier. You get pictures of the same model only witha totally differnt surrounding.. 1 min the machine is in the desert the next there are moutains in the background.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

SCAM
Google "Bobcat craigslist" and you will see that same loader all over the country.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Ne1;998640 said:


> SCAM
> Google "Bobcat craigslist" and you will see that same loader all over the country.


They did that with an ASV too. Stupid scammers praying on our gullibleness..


----------

